# Dyt 4000



## dids (Jun 27, 2013)

First hello all...new guy here....

I have a DYT 4000 model 944.602000

Problem is I was mowing away just fine...had to stop the mower a couple of times for obstacles and such.....last time I turned to mower blades back on and nothing happened. I shut them off and tried again...this time I was looking down at the deck to see if I could see anything. When I turned the mower blades back on there was a couple of sparks coming from the bottom of the engine where the pulley from the engine connects to the mower deck belt. I shut the mower off and checked to see if the pulley had come lose but it seemed tight to me....a little hot but still tight. 

I removed the deck form the tractor and the pulley still will not turn when engaged.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thx.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Dids.. Sounds like the ogura/ pto clutch has seized up.


----------



## dids (Jun 27, 2013)

wjjones said:


> Welcome to the Forum!..Dids.. Sounds like the ogura/ pto clutch has seized up.


Any idea of how I can bench test to make sure?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dids said:


> Any idea of how I can bench test to make sure?



Not sure but someone here might know.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I think that you engage your pulley via a push pull switch on the dash? Is that a correct assumption?? If that's the case the sparks you're seeing may be coming from the electric clutch that is part of that pulley on the bottom of the engine.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> I think that you engage your pulley via a push pull switch on the dash? Is that a correct assumption?? If that's the case the sparks you're seeing may be coming from the electric clutch that is part of that pulley on the bottom of the engine.




Yep Argee is there anyway to test the clutch that you know of?


----------



## dids (Jun 27, 2013)

Argee said:


> I think that you engage your pulley via a push pull switch on the dash? Is that a correct assumption?? If that's the case the sparks you're seeing may be coming from the electric clutch that is part of that pulley on the bottom of the engine.


Hey Agree, yea it is a pull/push button to engage/disengage the mower located on the dash. The thing is with me being all mechanically skilled and all (NOT) the pulley turns free, so that is why I am not sure if it is the electric clutch or not. 

Thx


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a keyed assembly that would be relatively easy to remove from the engine to isolate and bench test it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

dids said:


> When I turned the mower blades back on there was a couple of sparks coming from the bottom of the engine where the pulley from the engine connects to the mower deck belt. I shut the mower off and checked to see if the pulley had come lose but it seemed tight to me....a little hot but still tight.
> 
> I removed the deck form the tractor and the pulley still will not turn when engaged.


After looking again at your original statement.... that it shut off rather abruptly would lead me to look for a bared or cut wire in the power supply to the clutch.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> After looking again at your original statement.... that it shut off rather abruptly would lead me to look for a bared or cut wire in the power supply to the clutch.




Yep I have seen that happen before.


----------



## dids (Jun 27, 2013)

Argee said:


> After looking again at your original statement.... that it shut off rather abruptly would lead me to look for a bared or cut wire in the power supply to the clutch.


Awsome thanks guys...I will look for a break/short and see what comes of that. Will keep you informed.


----------

